# Free parking in Barcelona??



## goneglobal (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it exists because some friends did it last summer...on the street for a week or so. From memory, they said they had to take the Metro back to the flat they rented in the Gotic area....

I'll be looking for free parking on a safe street for 4 days around Easter.

Any advice about how far out of the centre the "free zone" begins and nearby Metro stations would be appreciated.

An area that has a direct connection to Sants Estacio would be convienient.

Cheers, goneglobal


----------

